# 2 buck rats, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Two more boys, again one neutered and one not.

Chewie and Vader came in last month and are now ready for applications. Both boys are people friendly and although not for total beginners, would suit the less experienced. We would like them to live as a pair, but more experienced owners may wish to try introductions. I don't see this being a huge issue, but it would be nice for these two to live out their lives in peace and quiet.

They are at least a year old, but no one truly knows how old they are. Their owner had moved out and left them with Mum for a few months along with a Syrian that we have since rehomed. These boys have lived on sawdust (not shavings) and are snuffly off and on. There is no infection present, this is a side effect of having rats on such dusty bedding. Adopters must be aware that these two could be prone to chest infection later in life.

They are, for the mean time, happy healthy boys who love their treats  Not total squish bags but they are confident to come out and be handled.

If you would like to offer a home please pm me or email Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue here:- [email protected] or ring us on 07901566483

Vader










Chewie


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Reserved pending homecheck


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Homecheck passed, the boys are meeting their new friends tonight. Homed pending intro success x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Meetings have gone well so far and these boys will be leaving us on Sunday


----------

